# cockroaches



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

my cousin just bought a house and i was thinking a great homewarming present would be some cockroaches.























he has a bunch of snakes and he was talking about a cockroach colony where could i get a started conlo9ny from because i have never seen them at petsmart


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

go to the ghetto, go into someones doorway, drop a piece of bread, come back a min or two later, pick up some cockroaches on the bread? hahhahahahah

jp, i dono but that would be whack, recieving Cockroaches....wtf


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

You can order roaches from here http://www.blaberus.com/ I plan on starting a colony of B .dubia myself in the near future.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you want madagascar giants...PM me.....snake eyes gave you a avaluable link for many other species!


----------



## oliver1013 (Oct 21, 2006)

dude cockroaches are everywhere just be dirty at home as possible.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Haha not everywhere Oli, I've never seen a cockroach in my life.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

for real spaceman??


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't know where you live, but at most of the reptile shows and expos that I have been to, there is usually at least one vendor selling a variety of cockroaches.

I had Madagascan Hissing Cockroaches for a little while. They were pretty cool little pets, but they started making little babies and my room mate totally freaked out and made me give them away.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

That's right fish lover, here in Newfoundland, there isn't any cockroaches.
Well, I can't rule out the possibility that there are some here, but I've never seen one, and neither has anyone else around here.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That and when we are talking about using cockroach species as feeders.....we are not talking about americans, orientals, or germans...the germans are the ones most everyone is familiar with and have trouble irradicating....the americans are what many people call "palmetto bugs" or "water bugs"....orientals are another small nuisance species like the geman..any way we are usually referring to species like lobster roaches, giant cave roaches, false death's head, or malagasy specis...which all are easy to rear, gutload and feed off to lizards etc....
then there are those of us who collect different species because according to my wife we are disturbed..LOL..but seriously becuase they are really cool insects and many of the odder smaller species are very beautiful..for example the cuban roaches I have are a gorgeous green color.....


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

so how do you house the colonies cant the babies escape or do you have them in airtight containers


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They are fascinating, I kept a couple species for a while. The hissers have different kinds of hiss and live for years in a relatively complex social system compared to other non-hymenopteran insects.



Malok said:


> so how do you house the colonies cant the babies escape or do you have them in airtight containers


Vasoline or some other non-stick products keep all of them from getting out. Many of these guys are poor at flying (but not all!).


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Their are some species that can't fly or climb smooth surface's, Blaptica dubia is one of them.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Answered well...there are products to keep them from climbing out.I use a combination of vasoline smeared over meatal duct tape with a small current run into the tape..keeps them all in nicely!

Then there are as snake eyes said many species that don't climb or fly...so they work very well also..but are generally not as entertaining or loong lived as the hissers...I have to agree with ace.they are amazing in their social structure..who knew?..fun to watch dominance displays with the really large adult males.....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I can send you millions of roaches if you want. Im in the roach capital of the world.









They look like this










Believe they are called Periplaneta americana


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> That and when we are talking about using cockroach species as feeders.....we are not talking about americans, orientals, or germans...the germans are the ones most everyone is familiar with and have trouble irradicating....the americans are what many people call "palmetto bugs" or "water bugs"....orientals are another small nuisance species like the geman..any way we are usually referring to species like lobster roaches, giant cave roaches, false death's head, or malagasy specis...which all are easy to rear, gutload and feed off to lizards etc....
> then there are those of us who collect different species because according to my wife we are disturbed..LOL..but seriously becuase they are really cool insects and many of the odder smaller species are very beautiful..for example the cuban roaches I have are a gorgeous green color.....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> That and when we are talking about using cockroach species as feeders.....we are not talking about americans, orientals, or germans...the germans are the ones most everyone is familiar with and have trouble irradicating....the americans are what many people call "palmetto bugs" or "water bugs"....orientals are another small nuisance species like the geman..any way we are usually referring to species like lobster roaches, giant cave roaches, false death's head, or malagasy specis...which all are easy to rear, gutload and feed off to lizards etc....
> then there are those of us who collect different species because according to my wife we are disturbed..LOL..but seriously becuase they are really cool insects and many of the odder smaller species are very beautiful..for example the cuban roaches I have are a gorgeous green color.....


[/quote]

im sure I can find some of the other ones around


----------

